# b13 bumper/body kit



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

anyone know if i can take a b13 bumper and put it on my b12? like would the mount points line up if any one has pics that would b hottt......if i can swap on theb13 bumpers than maybe it'd b possible to put on the b13 kit lemme know


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't think they fit, but anything is possible with $$$.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Mad_scientist, you should be able to make this fit and live up to your screen name (LOL) But just like rice box said, anything is possible especially if you know a bondo king........


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

behold , the power of bondo, and maybe a little fiberglass depending and how much work u have put into it


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Ahhh!! Bondo...I would strongly caution you bondo sculptors, you cars will gain weight. And if you have little power, then the all show no go (theory) will definitely apply to you


----------

